# My New Studio..Well Sort of:)



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

We moved a year ago and there's a space the previous owners intended for a steam room.It's about 150 sqft, more than enough for my needs .I have been granted permision to rip and tear to convert it to a studio/man room:smile:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That's awesome! (sound of me beating my chest and grunting) I recently completed my Man Room. I would take a pic but there is just too much crap in there right now. I have to get everything organized first.

What are you planning to do for sound insulation?


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> That's awesome! (sound of me beating my chest and grunting) I recently completed my Man Room. I would take a pic but there is just too much crap in there right now. I have to get everything organized first.
> 
> What are you planning to do for sound insulation?


No too sure. The room has been insulated and framing on top of that..I may Drywall over creating a dead air space. I will insulate the ceiling and will probably use ceiling tiles to further cut the reverbaration down. I want to use this room for mixing down as well as recording.. I could almost do full band rehearsals(it would be tight)..So many things to choose from!

Cheers


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice to have a clean slate. You have a chance to use that channel that suspends drywall (which I can't think of the name of ..little foggy this am)

Is that your percussion centre in the picture?


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Is that your percussion centre in the picture?





congrats on the man-cave. they are wonderful, magical sanctuaries.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

looks great- and a bunch of the work is already done- nice.
last time i did something like this- we used some type of glue to hang the drywall- i cant recall the product, but it was like a caulk- it hardens to a consistency like silicon. i think it was called bulldog something something- no matter- in any case the idea was to soften the mechanical bond between the framing and the drywall. using drywall screws would give sound a direct route to vibrate through- but using glue would act to cushion a bit. worked great.
heres a product made for this application- but i have no idea if its worth the cost versus the cheap hardware store stuff we used.
http://www.greengluecompany.com/


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just use z channel to mount the drywall. It isolates the drywall from the structure. Insulate the floors with Roxul safe and sound and use acoustic dampening drywall (8x sound resistance). Do the same for the walls.


----------

